# How are you taking advantage of the warm weather?



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm thinking of starting my garden, but I don't know if there will be a freeze...


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Was skiing in a t shirt and shorts Sunday, and planning to do some biking this week. 

It's tempting, but I'll leave the planting for now. Good chance to clean up and prep the soil though.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I just planted seeds (indoors) on the weekend. Then yesterday I got the garden beds all prepped. Got my first gardening blister of the year


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

Soil is way too cold, i wouldnt even do much in the way of bed pre except for perhaps topdressin with compost etc. Disturbing insects etc now and then get a cold snap, the critters will be done.

I would spend this great weather doing prep things, edge beds, prune any winterkill on trees/shrubs/perrenials etc. plan out this years garden additions and bide my time till the soil is warmer, that way when we get that last late frost all the hard work wont be for naught.


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

prepping pond! oh crap i forgot the garden!!! DX


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I shouldn't have said prepped...just weeded and pulled out some plants that were left from last season. I did find a couple of big fat earthworms on the roots...the puffers enjoyed them 



df001 said:


> Soil is way too cold, i wouldnt even do much in the way of bed pre except for perhaps topdressin with compost etc. Disturbing insects etc now and then get a cold snap, the critters will be done.
> 
> I would spend this great weather doing prep things, edge beds, prune any winterkill on trees/shrubs/perrenials etc. plan out this years garden additions and bide my time till the soil is warmer, that way when we get that last late frost all the hard work wont be for naught.


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

Probably start getting the pond sorted out but haven't gotten around to it yet.


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

Now is a great tine to prune shrubs that flower on new growth: Dont touch your forsythia


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

df001 said:


> Now is a great tine to prune shrubs that flower on new growth: Dont touch your forsythia


+1 OMG YES! i have a bunch of those and they are so easy to propagate! definitely a very nice addition during early Spring!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Working even longer hours in the lab?


----------



## MsGardeness (Apr 12, 2010)

df001 said:


> Now is a great tine to prune shrubs that flower on new growth: Dont touch your forsythia


Don't touch the lilac shrubs now either.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Got my daphnia culture going several weeks early. There are already bloodworms and other larvae on the pool cover, which is where I culture the daphnia. As well, I have been working on my tan.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

I plan on testing the A/C shortly if it gets any hotter.  If you plan on doing a garden right now do a raised bed or make a hoop house cover for the garden. It should last a light frosting.

http://www.popularmechanics.com/home/how-to-plans/lawn-garden/4308264

and love these guys..


----------

